# Prob beim installieren von JC



## Zlicer (3. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann Just Cause leider nicht installieren, da die data6.cab-Datei fehlt.....??  Kann es sein dass ihr die gleiche Version habt wie die PC Games, da war nämlich das gleiche Prob.... wie kann ich dieses beheben?? Ich will zoggen!!^^

greetz Zlicer


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. September 2009)

Entweder es liegt irgendwie an deinem PC, oder aber du hast zweimal eine fehlerhafte Version erwischt - ich habe gerade unsere Heft-DVD eingelegt und über das Menü die Installationsanleitung für Just Cause genau befolgt. Es dauerte zwar etwas mit dem Kopieren der Setup-Daten auf die Festplatte, funktionierte aber reibungslos.

Bei kaputten DVDs oder Verdacht darauf einfach an den kleinen gelben Kasten auf der Rückseite der DVD-Papphülle halten!


----------



## Zlicer (4. September 2009)

alles klar   wird aber erst übernächste woche was   bin erst ma ne Woche ma Gardasee chillen  *Abschlussfahrt rulez* XD

greetz Zlicer


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. September 2009)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Zlicer (4. September 2009)

jojo, kannst ja mitkommen mein lehrer hätte bestimmt nichts dagegen ;-P

wie wird das dann ablaufen wenn ich euch die email geschickt habe, muss ich die "kaputte" dann zurückschicken, oda wie läuft dat dann??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## nikozx10 (5. September 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Entweder es liegt irgendwie an deinem PC, oder aber du hast zweimal eine fehlerhafte Version erwischt - ich habe gerade unsere Heft-DVD eingelegt und über das Menü die Installationsanleitung für Just Cause genau befolgt. Es dauerte zwar etwas mit dem Kopieren der Setup-Daten auf die Festplatte, funktionierte aber reibungslos.
> 
> Bei kaputten DVDs oder Verdacht darauf einfach an den kleinen gelben Kasten auf der Rückseite der DVD-Papphülle halten!


Ja!!!!!! Du hast die Heft DVD eingelegt und es hat  funktioniert............
Sende mir bitte diese DVD, wäre sehr dankbar. Weiß nicht mehr wie oft die DVDs reklamiert hab (irgendwann hatte ich kein Lust mehr )  . 3 PCs 6 Laufwerke 1 Laptop 1 DVDRW  aber es funtz nicht. Wie wäre es mit ein richtige DVD-DL ?? 20 Cent mehr und Problem gelöscht. Gib es bitte weiter.


----------



## Benoir (5. September 2009)

Wie wäre es, wenn irgendwer mal die fehlende data6.cab per Download zur Verfügung stellt. Bei mir ist das nämlich genauso. 

Ist schon eine Crux mit Euren Heft-DVDs. Eigentlich brauche ich sie selten bis gar nicht, neulich war erstmals überhaupt keine in meinem Heft (aber aus o.g. Gründen egal), und jetzt möchte ich sie mal gebrauchen zwecks Installation eines für mich endlich mal gebräuchlichen Spieles darauf, schon fehlt eine Datei und die knappe halbe Stunde bisher beim Installationsprozedere war für die Katz...


----------



## Zlicer (5. September 2009)

was sagt er dir denn wenn du es installierst??  bei mir sgt mein PC mir ich solle bitte CD 0 einlegen auf der die Datei data6.cab vorhanden ist........ welche CD ist CD 0?? Es gibt das gleiche Prob bei der PCGames dort wurde von nem Admin gesagt die datei werde sich beim Installieren selber erzeugen aber???

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Benoir (5. September 2009)

Zuerst einmal werden ja die Setup-Dateien auf den PC geschauffelt. Das klappt ohne Probleme (obwohl ich mich wundern mußte, daß ich die DVD umzudrehen hatte). Bei der eigentlichen Installation dann wurde mir ungefähr kurz vor der Hälfte mitgeteilt, daß die data6.cab fehlen würde. Habe diese dann sowohl auf der Festplatte als auch auf beiden Seiten der DVD vergeblich gesucht. Aug der zweiten Seite sind bei mir lediglich die gepackten data3 und data4.cab Dateien, auf der ersten Seite data1 und data5 ungepackt, data2 wiederum ebenfalls gepackt. Merkwürdig das Ganze.


----------



## Zlicer (5. September 2009)

ja bei mir sagt er erst nach gut 3/4 der installation ich solle CD 0 einlegen?? Dadruf sein nämlich data6.cab^^

greetz Zlicer


----------



## PainBringer1 (10. September 2009)

Bei mir war es so, nachdem ich den Kopiervorgang mit den anderen DVD-Laufwerk begonnen hatte und danach das Spiel installiert hatte ging komischerweise alles.

Während des Kopiervorganges kam nur noch die Frage "bitte CD wenden".
Die Frage nach der "CD0" war danach auch weg (einfach die DVD wenden).


----------



## Zlicer (11. September 2009)

ok werde ich mal ausprobieren........ bin grade wieder gekommen, und bin übelst müde......

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Benoir (12. September 2009)

Bei mir gehts auch nach dem 2.Versuch nach erster Kontaktaufnahme mit Rossi nicht. Und natürlich muß man die DVD wenden während des Kopiervorgangs. Übrigens habe ich heute eine neue DVD bekommen auf Veranlassung von Rainer Rosshirt. Eine auf Funktionalität getestete, wie er mir versicherte. Nur leider gibts dabei ein Problem. Es handelte sich hier um die DVD der aktuellen PCGames. Mit der kann ich bezüglich des Problemes mit "Just cause" leider gar nichts anfangen, da ist als Vollversion nämlich "Battlestations: Midway" drauf.


----------



## Zlicer (13. September 2009)

So Guys,

bei mir hats jetzt geklappt nachdem ich die DVD in meinen Brenner geschmissen habe (das PC-Laufwerk^^) Das Game ist echt genial gute Wahl......

greetz Zlicer


----------

